# What senior citizens are worth?



## Maywalk (Aug 27, 2022)

Did you know that we old folks are worth a fortune? 
We have silver in our hair.
Gold in our teeth. 
Stones in our kidneys.
Lead in our feet .
AND 
Gas in our stomachs. 


I have become older since I called in last and a few changes have come into my life. 
I have become a frivolous old woman. 
I am seeing six men a day. 
The first one is when I wake up named Will Power who helps me out of bed to go and see Jimmy Riddle and then its time for breakfast with Mr Kellogg followed closely by the refreshing company of Mr Tetley or his other friend who I only know with the initals P.G.

Then comes someone I dont like at all named Arthur Itis. He knows he is not welcome but insists on staying all day. Even then he does not like staying in one place as he takes me from joint to joint. After a hectic day I am glad to be going to bed ( and with Johnny Walker too ! ) but I keep having to dodge that horrible Al Zheimer. 

Well I will leave you all now but I hope Will Power is your constant companion too but just make sure Emma Royd does not creep up on you from behind and watch out for Gerry Atric.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 27, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> Did you know that we old folks are worth a fortune?
> We have silver in our hair.
> Gold in our teeth.
> Stones in our kidneys.
> ...


LOVE YOUR WORDS !!!!!!!   LOVE YOUR SENSE OF HUMOUR !!!!!!   KEEP POSTING.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 28, 2022)

I heard that that lead was up a bit higher.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2022)

I've found that going to bed with Ben Gay keeps ol' Arthur Itis from knocking at my door in the morning.  Ben's a little whiffy, though.

Gerry Toll gets my blood ironed out, for sure.

That nice foreign fellow I met at the drugstore, Seru Tan, sure gets me going....

Any day I spend with Al Cohol,  of course, is going to be a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2022)

I had to look up the PG


----------



## i'myourpal (Aug 31, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> Did you know that we old folks are worth a fortune?
> We have silver in our hair.
> Gold in our teeth.
> Stones in our kidneys.
> ...


You have a good attitude and it's good that we can laugh at ourselves.
I'm currently heavier than most people and do joke about it.
I'm currently losing weight and make up jokes to ease it.

This last thing I have to say to you.
When my grampa was alive he used to say things randomly funny he would say
Keep the laughing rolling. 

My grampa was the funniest one in our family. I bet my Grampa would be laughing at that joke you shared.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

You don't even know how much I respect and care for senior citizens.
The next generation I see around me most are very disrespectful and don't appreciate what was given to them.
My parents are gone and when my Mom was in the hospital and I saw how senior citizens were treated I jumped
right in and told these nurses when you see a light you need to see what they need.
It might not be important to you but it is to them.

Some seniors in the hospital have no one to come to see them. When Mom was in a different hospital I always talked and tried to help her roommates.
There was a woman named Bessie, she once told me I should be an advocate for seniors. My Mom was before she had gotten sick.
For all those seniors that are here I hope you see and get the respect you deserve. 
I miss my Mom a lot and am thankful for how she raised me.


----------

